# 1ST ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO PICNIC MAY 6,2012 @ BRAND PARK



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*I WOULD LIKE TO INVITE ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS TO COME ON OUT AND HAVE A GOOD TIME WITH US FOR CINCO DE MAYO AT BRAND PARK 14700 BRAND BLVD MISSION HILLS CA 91345 ROLL IN 7AM-9:30AM SHOW TIME 10AM-5PM GIVEN BY COOKIE ONE LIFE CAR CLUB VALLEY CREATION CAR CLUB DESINGSANDGRAPHICSCA.COM WE WILL HAVE A TACO LADY SELLING FOOD A JUMPER FOR KIDS AND FACE PAINTING FOR THE KIDS ALSO MUISC WILL BE PLAYED BY MISTER O.G. FROM THE LOST MEMORIES SHOW SO COME ON DOWN AND HAVE A GOOD TIME WITH US FREE FOR CARS TRUCKS BIKES PEADAL CARS
CATAGORYS
BEST OF 30'S 40'S 50'S 60'S 70'S 80'S 90'S 00'S BEST BOMB TRUCK BEST TRIKE BEST 3WHEEL BEST STREET CUSTOM BEST PEADAL CAR BEST OF SHOW






​
*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*TTMFT HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT HERE:thumbsup::wave:*


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

TTMFT for Cookie, One Life C.C. and Valley Creations C.C.!


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

Junior LOC said:


> TTMFT for Cookie, One Life C.C. and Valley Creations C.C.!


*THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT MY BOY:thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

SHY BOY said:


> BUMP


:wave:


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## peewee (Dec 3, 2006)

P.M BUMP


----------



## Aubrey2007 (Feb 4, 2012)

ttt


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*lets all have a good time in the park *


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*TTMFT:thumbsup::drama::rimshot:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*PM BUMP:drama:*


----------



## peewee (Dec 3, 2006)

Would like to INVITE all Car Clubs and solo Ryders from everywhere, this is a free event no fee's. Bring your "FAMILY" & "FRIENDS".

Our INVITE extends to ALL L.A Car Clubs and surrounding cities Car Clubs.....This is a picnic event, so bring your bbq grills and enjoy a day with us.


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*afternoon bump :drama:






*


----------



## peewee (Dec 3, 2006)

Junior LOC said:


> TTMFT for Cookie, One Life C.C. and Valley Creations C.C.!


THANX J. LOC....:wave:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*TTMFT LETS HAVE A GOOD TIME WITH THE FAM BAM AND HOMIES:thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT MY BOY:thumbsup:*





peewee said:


> THANX J. LOC....:wave:


Simon Homies.


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*am bump:drama:*


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

andyodukes66 said:


> :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


*THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT ANDY AND *Lo Nuestro Car Club:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*heres one of the banner*


----------



## peewee (Dec 3, 2006)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> View attachment 434453
> *heres one of the banner*


A.m bump....


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*pm bump whats up fam bam :drama:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*GOING TO BE A FUN DAY IN THE VALLE:thumbsup:*


----------



## HOLLYWOOD VAMPS (Nov 7, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

_*TTMFT!!!*_


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*GOING TO BE FUN WITH GOOD MUSIC AND GOOD FOOD AND LOTS OF NICE CARS COMING DOWN:thumbsup:






*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

AFTERNOON BUMP:thumbsup:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*GET YOUR KIDS READY TO JUMP IN THE JUMPER AND GET SOME FACE PAINTING DONE:thumbsup::drama:*


----------



## peewee (Dec 3, 2006)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *GET YOUR KIDS READY TO JUMP IN THE JUMPER AND GET SOME FACE PAINTING DONE:thumbsup::drama:*



T-T-T:h5:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD SUNDAY IN THE PARKTTMFT:h5:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*PM BUMP:wave:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*TTMFT :thumbsup::drama:*


----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)

TTT..........


----------



## peewee (Dec 3, 2006)

HOLLYWOOD VAMPS said:


> uffin:


WHAT UP VAMPS........:wave:


----------



## peewee (Dec 3, 2006)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> View attachment 439885
> *TTMFT :thumbsup::drama:*


Ora Cook's that flyer came out FIRMEEEEEE!:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

AM BUMP


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

peewee said:


> Ora Cook's that flyer came out FIRMEEEEEE!:yes::thumbsup:


*THANKS HOMIE :thumbsup: ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD DAY IN THE VALLE*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*TTMFT FOR THE FAM BAM:thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*PM BUMP *


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*TTMFT :thumbsup:






*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*TTMFT:thumbsup:*


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

:thumbsup:* Im down 2solo ride it down there
*


----------



## peewee (Dec 3, 2006)

A.m bump


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

Bear said:


> :thumbsup:* Im down 2solo ride it down there
> *


*COOL COME ON DOWN MY BOY ITS GOING TO BE FUN:thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 1 guests)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS :wave:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*PM BUMP FOR A GOOD DAY IN THE PARK:drama:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*TTMFT :thumbsup:*


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*PM BUMP:drama:*


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*TTMFT :wave::drama:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*TTMFT






*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*TTMFT:thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*PM BUMP:thumbsup:*


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*ttt:drama:*


----------



## peewee (Dec 3, 2006)

Bump To The TOP:thumbsup:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*TTMFT






*


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks brother LOST MEMORIES INTERNET RADIO AND REAL CLASSICS C.C.WILL SHOW SUPPORT




66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *TTMFT
> View attachment 445343
> *


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

MR O.G. said:


> Thanks brother LOST MEMORIES INTERNET RADIO AND REAL CLASSICS C.C.WILL SHOW SUPPORT


*THANKS MISTER O.G. FOR ALWAYS SUPPORTING ME:thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*TTMFT:thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*TO THE TOP FOR ALL OF US GOING TO BE GOOD
*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*TTMFT :drama:*


----------



## onestopcaraudio (Jan 27, 2010)

*cali's most hated cc
will be there to support.*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

onestopcaraudio said:


> *cali's most hated cc
> will be there to support.*


*THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT:thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*TTMFT HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT HERE






*


----------



## peewee (Dec 3, 2006)

onestopcaraudio said:


> *cali's most hated cc
> will be there to support.*


T.T.T


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*TTT*


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *TTMFT :thumbsup:
> View attachment 441630
> *


 *~IT'S GONNA BE A GOOD PICNIC~*:thumbsup:


----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)

*ttt.....*


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

Looking foward to dj.


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

MR O.G. said:


> Looking foward to dj.


*THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT MISTER O.G. ITS GOING TO BE A FUN DAY ON A SUNDAY AFTERNOON:thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

mr.glasshouse said:


> *~IT'S GONNA BE A GOOD PICNIC~*:thumbsup:


*YES IT WILL BE GOOD CANT GO WRONG WITH A FREE SHOW YOU JUST PAY YOUR FOOD NO ONE ELES WOULD DO SOMETHING FOR FREE ONLY IN THE VALLE WE WOULD:thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*TTMFT:thumbsup::drama:*


----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *YES IT WILL BE GOOD CANT GO WRONG WITH A FREE SHOW YOU JUST PAY YOUR FOOD NO ONE ELES WOULD DO SOMETHING FOR FREE ONLY IN THE VALLE WE WOULD:thumbsup:*


:thumbsup:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *YES IT WILL BE GOOD CANT GO WRONG WITH A FREE SHOW YOU JUST PAY YOUR FOOD NO ONE ELES WOULD DO SOMETHING FOR FREE ONLY IN THE VALLE WE WOULD:thumbsup:*


ITS ALWAYS FEELS GOOD GIVING BACK TO OUR COMMUNITY TTMFT...


----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)

SHY BOY said:


> ITS ALWAYS FEELS GOOD GIVING BACK TO OUR COMMUNITY TTMFT...


x2:thumbsup:


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

SHY BOY said:


> ITS ALWAYS FEELS GOOD GIVING BACK TO OUR COMMUNITY TTMFT...


*THATS RIGHT MY BOY :thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT HERE*


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

STTMFT


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

BUMP...


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*PM BUMP TTMFT *


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*TTMFT*


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)

TTMFT.............


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## DMAC (Jan 6, 2012)

bump ttt....


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

not.my.mans.caddy said:


> :nicoderm:


:wave:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

MR O.G. said:


> TTT


:h5:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*TTMFT:drama:*


----------



## onestopcaraudio (Jan 27, 2010)

will be there.:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

onestopcaraudio said:


> will be there.:thumbsup:


* THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT:thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

_TTMFT_


----------



## onestopcaraudio (Jan 27, 2010)

:thumbsup: ttt


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

BUMP...


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*ITS GOING TO BE ALOT OF FUN*


----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)

not.my.mans.caddy said:


> :nicoderm:


:wave:


----------



## LilBuick (Feb 5, 2012)

:wave:
will be there!


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

LilBuick said:


> :wave:
> will be there!


:thumbsup: see you there homie


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

There are currently 6 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 5 guests)
MI CAMINO '85 uffin:



:wave:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*TTMFT COME OUT AND HAVE SOME FUN IN THE VALLE*


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

Was up home boy ttt


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## onestopcaraudio (Jan 27, 2010)

ttt :yes:


----------



## LilBuick (Feb 5, 2012)

I might pull out my project out just for fun, I just need an Under Construction sticker lol..
Be her first show


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

LilBuick said:


> I might pull out my project out just for fun, I just need an Under Construction sticker lol..
> Be her first show


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LilBuick (Feb 5, 2012)

Where would I get one of those stickers? Mall? swapmeet?


----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)

_*2 weeks away hope everyone can make it..once again this is a free event for all car clubs and solo riders, we will have trophies, 2 dressed up clowns painting face's and making balloon animals plus a jumper for the kids, good music brought to you by lost memories, you are more then welcome to bring out your grills and bbq but we will have a taco man on deck selling food if you don't feel like cooking. welcome to all please bring the family.. *_


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

LilBuick said:


> Where would I get one of those stickers? Mall? swapmeet?


I CAN ASK MY BOY TO DO 1 FOR U I THINK ITS LIKE $10 BUCKS OR SO,LET ME NOE G..


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

TTT


----------



## onestopcaraudio (Jan 27, 2010)

:thumbsup: ttt


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

BTTMFT


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

T~T~T~ :thumbsup:


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)

OH YEAH ITS GOING DOWN..............


----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)

CAN WE GET A ROLL CALL ..WHO IS ROLLING???????


----------



## LilBuick (Feb 5, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

Drowzy818 said:


> CAN WE GET A ROLL CALL ..WHO IS ROLLING???????


O.G. CHENTE & LIL ROLAS
THE LOST MEMORIES INTERNET RADIO


----------



## LilBuick (Feb 5, 2012)

Resurrection will be there! :thumbsup:
sorry i jus put a thumbs up happy face lol


----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)

Don't forget porn star Esperanza Diaz will be in the house.:fool2:[h=2][/h]


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

Drowzy818 said:


> Don't forget porn star Esperanza Diaz will be in the house.:fool2:


:werd:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

Drowzy818 said:


> CAN WE GET A ROLL CALL ..WHO IS ROLLING???????


_*​SHYBOY WILL BE THERE WITH SIERRA MIST N MY NEW TOY ...*_


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

See you There


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*JUST ONE WEEK AWAY AND IT WILL BE SHOW TIME HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE*


----------



## ChevySSJunky (Apr 1, 2008)

~~~~~~ T ~~~~ T ~~~~ T ~~~~~~


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

5 more days


----------



## onestopcaraudio (Jan 27, 2010)

ttt


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)

4 more days.....its going to be a good day, I'm glad to know that there is lots of people coming out with there families and children, like we said before this is free to everyone...please bring out your camera's for the kids can take pictures with all the lowriders..i remember growing up and looking up to all the lowriders now being in the scene i love to see children's faces with the same glow in there eyes like i had when i was a kid. we would like to thank everyone who is going to support and bringing there cars' out for everyone to enjoy this is what its all about..


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

Drowzy818 said:


> 4 more days.....its going to be a good day, I'm glad to know that there is lots of people coming out with there families and children, like we said before this is free to everyone...please bring out your camera's for the kids can take pictures with all the lowriders..i remember growing up and looking up to all the lowriders now being in the scene i love to see children's faces with the same glow in there eyes like i had when i was a kid. we would like to thank everyone who is going to support and bringing there cars' out for everyone to enjoy this is what its all about..


uffin:


----------



## jaimeprimeros818 (Jan 20, 2012)

Jaimey rozAy will be there with thee wiseguys cc hittn hard this summer


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

jaimeprimeros818 said:


> Jaimey rozAy will be there with thee wiseguys cc hittn hard this summer


:thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

SHY BOY said:


> _*​SHYBOY WILL BE THERE WITH SIERRA MIST N MY NEW TOY ...*_


 98 Problems is ready? 

Can't wait to see it this Sunday.


----------



## LilBuick (Feb 5, 2012)

we hittin up the Canyon after? :yes:
Post up at Paxton Park wit the cars on the Canyon and hit Carls after?


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

Junior LOC said:


> 98 Problems is ready?
> 
> Can't wait to see it this Sunday.


:shh:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

LilBuick said:


> we hittin up the Canyon after? :yes:
> Post up at Paxton Park wit the cars on the Canyon and hit Carls after?


LETS DO THIS MANGGGG....


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

There are currently *2* users browsing this thread. (*2 members *and 0 guests)

Junior LOC
Why you gotta hide?

:dunno: :roflmao:


----------



## LilBuick (Feb 5, 2012)

Junior LOC said:


> There are currently *2* users browsing this thread. (*2 members *and 0 guests)
> 
> Junior LOC
> Why you gotta hide?
> ...


:loco:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

*THIS IS THE PLACE TO BE JUNE 3RD AT THE WICKED RIDAZ LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW AT THE STANISLAUS COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS IN TURLOCK CA, COME SUPPORT A CAR CLUB THATS OUT MAKING A DIFFERENCE FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND LETS MAKE LOWRIDER HISTORY COME SUPPORT US !!!!! *


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

TTMFT for this EVENT!!

This Sunday will be Fun for the entire Family!


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 2 guests)

Junior LOC 

:dunno: :fool2: :rofl: :wave:


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

LilBuick said:


> we hittin up the Canyon after? :yes:
> Post up at Paxton Park wit the cars on the Canyon and hit Carls after?


Thats was up hommie


----------



## onestopcaraudio (Jan 27, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LilBuick (Feb 5, 2012)

:drama:


----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)

HELL YEAH LETS BRING THE CYN BACK AT LEAST FOR ONE DAY...SPREAD THE WORD...


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

Si mon que yes


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

It was a great turn out wheres the pics conpas


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

rollin 72 monte said:


> It was a great turn out wheres the pics conpas


X64


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

Was up junior loc


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

rollin 72 monte said:


> Was up junior loc


There are currently 5 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 2 guests)

Junior LOC
big head
rollin 72 monte
~:wave:

Whats up Playa!!

So did you have a good time out there yesterday? 

I haven't met you in person yet but we will soon Homie.

818 TTMFT


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

Si mon it was a great turn out y la model pues ya vezzz


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

rollin 72 monte said:


> Si mon it was a great turn out y la model pues ya vezzz



:thumbsup:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

JUST WANNA SAY THANX TO EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT N SUPPORTED OUR EVENT.


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

SHY BOY said:


> JUST WANNA SAY THANX TO EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT N SUPPORTED OUR EVENT.


X64

Without all of you, this event wouldn't of have been a Success!!


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

There are currently 5 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 3 guests)

Junior LOC 

:wave:


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

Had a really firme time at the show. Lil rolas had fun djing for everyone.THANKS FOR THE PLAQUE.
THE LOST MEMORIES INTERNET RADIO


----------



## LilBuick (Feb 5, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

GOOD TURN OUT


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)

Pics


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

rollin 72 monte said:


> Pics


What's up homie we need some pics up on this thread somebody anybody post them up LOL


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Our show*


----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)

here you go.....








[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)

[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG][/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)

[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## onestopcaraudio (Jan 27, 2010)

_:thumbsup:_


----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)

[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)

[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

some of my favorite years from chevy. I had a good time, the temperature reminds my old ass that i am not ready for the heat. 
and it aint even hot yet. thank's for the mellow mood, food and good music.. congrats to the trophy takers..:thumbsup:


----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 477248
> View attachment 477249
> View attachment 477250
> View attachment 477251
> ...


thanki you for the support...


----------



## peewee (Dec 3, 2006)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> GOOD TURN OUT


Thanx Smiley for coming threw to support and bringing (UNDERTAKER) MAJESTICS C.C


----------



## peewee (Dec 3, 2006)

MR O.G. said:


> Had a really firme time at the show. Lil rolas had fun djing for everyone.THANKS FOR THE PLAQUE.
> THE LOST MEMORIES INTERNET RADIO


THANX TO YOU FOR MAKING IT HAPPEN......:thumbsup:


----------



## peewee (Dec 3, 2006)

SHY BOY said:


> JUST WANNA SAY THANX TO EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT N SUPPORTED OUR EVENT.





Junior LOC said:


> X64
> 
> Without all of you, this event wouldn't of have been a Success!!




:thumbsup:T-T-T


----------



## peewee (Dec 3, 2006)

THANX TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT OUR EVENT........!

GOODTIMES C.C 818 RIDERS, LOLOWS C.C/B.C, NEU EXPOSURE C.C, RESURRECTION C.C, CALI'S MOST HATED C.C, STRAYS C.C, LATIN DUKES C.C/B.C, TANGIERS C.C, BOMB PRIDE C.C, MAJESTICS C.C, LIFESTYLE C.C, PRIMEROS C.C, USO C.C, ONE BAD CREATION C.C, ROLLERZ ONLY C.C, NIGHT PROWLERS C.C, OLD MEMORIES C.C/B.C, SHOT CALLERS C.C/B.C, BROWNSIDE C.C,San Fernando Valley CTCC, LOWAHOLICS C.C, REAL CLASSIC C.C, LOW LIFES C.C, VALLEY LIFE C.C, WISEGUYS C.C, GOD'S IMAGE C.C​


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

peewee said:


> Thanx Smiley for coming threw to support and bringing (UNDERTAKER) MAJESTICS C.C


NP HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

peewee said:


> THANX TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT OUR EVENT........!
> 
> GOODTIMES C.C 818 RIDERS, NEU EXPOSURE C.C, RESURRECTION C.C, CALI'S MOST HATED C.C, STRAYS C.C, LATIN DUKES C.C/B.C, TANGIERS C.C, BOMB PRIDE C.C, MAJESTICS C.C, LIFESTYLE C.C, PRIMEROS C.C, USO C.C, ONE BAD CREATION C.C, ROLLERZ ONLY C.C, NIGHT PROWLERS C.C, OLD MEMORIES C.C/B.C, SHOT CALLERS C.C/B.C, BROWNSIDE C.C,San Fernando Valley CTCC, LOWAHOLICS C.C, REAL CLASSIC C.C, LOW LIFES C.C, VALLEY LIFE C.C, WISEGUYS C.C, GOD'S IMAGE C.C​


:thumbsup:


----------



## rollin 72 monte (Jul 4, 2007)




----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

rollin 72 monte said:


> View attachment 477432
> 
> View attachment 477433


Nice Pictures Big Dogg!!

Did anyone get any *video* of the Hop??


----------



## onestopcaraudio (Jan 27, 2010)

simon homie let's doit again :thumbsup:


----------



## LilBuick (Feb 5, 2012)

peewee said:


> THANX TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT OUR EVENT........!
> 
> GOODTIMES C.C 818 RIDERS, NEU EXPOSURE C.C, RESURRECTION C.C, CALI'S MOST HATED C.C, STRAYS C.C, LATIN DUKES C.C/B.C, TANGIERS C.C, BOMB PRIDE C.C, MAJESTICS C.C, LIFESTYLE C.C, PRIMEROS C.C, USO C.C, ONE BAD CREATION C.C, ROLLERZ ONLY C.C, NIGHT PROWLERS C.C, OLD MEMORIES C.C/B.C, SHOT CALLERS C.C/B.C, BROWNSIDE C.C,San Fernando Valley CTCC, LOWAHOLICS C.C, REAL CLASSIC C.C, LOW LIFES C.C, VALLEY LIFE C.C, WISEGUYS C.C, GOD'S IMAGE C.C​


We will be EARLIER next time! lol :420:


----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)

rollin 72 monte said:


> View attachment 477432
> 
> View attachment 477433


:thumbsup:


----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)

onestopcaraudio said:


> View attachment 477769
> View attachment 477773
> View attachment 477776
> 
> simon homie let's doit again :thumbsup:


firme chilling with you vatos..


----------



## Drowzy818 (Mar 24, 2010)

LilBuick said:


> We will be EARLIER next time! lol :420:


this fool i think you showed up at the same time we did..:420:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*MYBAD I HAVEN'T BEEN ON HERE BUT JUST WANT TO SAY THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT AND SUPPORT OUR 1ST ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO IT WAS A FUN DAY IN THE PARK THANKS TO MISTER O.G. N LIL ROLAS FOR GETTING DOWN WITH ALL THE GOOD SOUNDS THANKS FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT AND TTO ALL THE CLUBS THAT CAME OUT ILL POST ALL MY PIXS SOON:thumbsup:*


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

IT WAS OUR PLEASURE COOKIE YOU WILL ALWAYS HAVE OUR SUPPORT!


66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *MYBAD I HAVEN'T BEEN ON HERE BUT JUST WANT TO SAY THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT AND SUPPORT OUR 1ST ANNUAL CINCO DE MAYO IT WAS A FUN DAY IN THE PARK THANKS TO MISTER O.G. N LIL ROLAS FOR GETTING DOWN WITH ALL THE GOOD SOUNDS THANKS FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT AND TTO ALL THE CLUBS THAT CAME OUT ILL POST ALL MY PIXS SOON:thumbsup:*


----------



## LoOpY (Dec 1, 2008)

peewee said:


> THANX TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT OUR EVENT........!
> 
> GOODTIMES C.C 818 RIDERS, NEU EXPOSURE C.C, RESURRECTION C.C, CALI'S MOST HATED C.C, STRAYS C.C, LATIN DUKES C.C/B.C, TANGIERS C.C, BOMB PRIDE C.C, MAJESTICS C.C, LIFESTYLE C.C, PRIMEROS C.C, USO C.C, ONE BAD CREATION C.C, ROLLERZ ONLY C.C, NIGHT PROWLERS C.C, OLD MEMORIES C.C/B.C, SHOT tCALLERS C.C/B.C, BROWNSIDE C.C,San Fernando Valley CTCC, LOWAHOLICS C.C, REAL CLASSIC C.C, LOW LIFES C.C, VALLEY LIFE C.C, WISEGUYS C.C, GOD'S IMAGE C.C​


LO LOW'S CAR CLUB was out heir


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

MR O.G. said:


> IT WAS OUR PLEASURE COOKIE YOU WILL ALWAYS HAVE OUR SUPPORT!


*THANKS MY BROTHER FOR YOUR SUPPORT:thumbsup:*


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*THANKS LOLOWS FOR YOUR SUPPORT ALSO CARS AND BIKES:thumbsup:*


----------



## peewee (Dec 3, 2006)

THANX TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT OUR EVENT........!

GOODTIMES C.C 818 RIDERS, LOLOWS C.C/B.C, NEU EXPOSURE C.C, RESURRECTION C.C, CALI'S MOST HATED C.C, STRAYS C.C, LATIN DUKES C.C/B.C, TANGIERS C.C, BOMB PRIDE C.C, MAJESTICS C.C, LIFESTYLE C.C, PRIMEROS C.C, USO C.C, ONE BAD CREATION C.C, ROLLERZ ONLY C.C, NIGHT PROWLERS C.C, OLD MEMORIES C.C/B.C, SHOT CALLERS C.C/B.C, BROWNSIDE C.C, San Fernando Valley CTCC, LOWAHOLICS C.C, REAL CLASSIC C.C, LOW LIFES C.C, VALLEY LIFE C.C, WISEGUYS C.C, GOD'S IMAGE C.C​


----------

